# Aspiradora Atma 1600 W AS8913E



## hellfire4 (Jul 3, 2022)

Buenas, hete aquí que sim buscarlas, me cayeron dos, la 1º, una Philips, apenas era el botón de encendido y ya fue recuperada, la 2º, la Atma, apenas hace un ruidito de amague a encender (a veces), PIU o algo así, es evidente que el botón de encendido también esta roto, dado que queda en posición que no se puede apagar.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 3, 2022)

Las fotos de cerca estan bien para leer pero, una o dos fotos de mas lejos, sirven para que, los que NO estamos en GUALEGUAYCHU, podamos saber de que lado se sube uno al caballo ¿Sabe ?      🤣

Todo parece estar en orden en la parte electrónica, así que, esto tiene que ser algo VITAL entonces, como para que no funcione.

Por eso, lo primero es agarrar el *tester*  y ver la continuidad, del *cable* y* llave de encendido*, porque si lo han tirado y usted lo encontró detrás de un árbol, puede que los CARBONES estén fusilados.
Parece un motor de* ambas corrientes* y *alta revoluciones*, también llamado antiguamente UNIVERSAL, es decir que, mientras la tensión de linea aumente, ese motor levanta y levanta RPM, hasta su desintegración por fuerza centrifuga del cableado. 

Asi que, tiene que empezar por ahi, por los carbones y si quiere, use una lámpara de filamento en serie, alguna de 100 WAtts o algo asi para ayudarse .

El motor es algo como esto  👇 Dentro de esas cosas negras, se suelen emplazar los mentados carbones o electrodos de carbón, como le guste.






Los carbones tienen que ser algo parecido a esto 👇 . Si los piensa restaurar DEBE cambiarlos. para que el asunto dure.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 4, 2022)

Veo, tendré que sacar el motor y ver.
Si, llegue a leer el tema de los carbones de los motores y que se les puede estirar la vida cambiándolos.

Lo único que hice antes fue sacar la llave de encendido y puentear los contactos e hizo el mismo efecto de ese ruidito.
Bueno,  luego lo desarmo un tanto más y veo, dado que apenas fueron los primeros pasos.
De las dos recibidas, deje andando la otra al tener un tiempo muerto en el anterior fin de semana a este pasado, y tras organizarme con lo de antes (y lo mismo el quilombo que había en el lugar), le di una miradita a esta otra.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 4, 2022)

Años ha reparé infinidad de aspiradoras fhilips. Los motores de entonces eran el doble de grandes y de menos revoluciones (entre 800 y 950).
Lo que siempre fallaba era:
-El motor.
-El interruptor "de pisotón".
-El regulador (en caso de tenerlo).
-El cable y el mecanismo recogecable.

El interruptor siempre se cambiaba por el original, aunque alguna vez desmonté, limpié y volví a montar.

El regulador siempre lo sustituíamos, aunque también reparé alguno (para abaratar factura) y solía fallar el scr y el diodo.

El motor fallaba mucho de escobillas y alguna que otra vez del fusible térmico y o las bobinas. También las delgas terminaban perjudicadas por el uso continuo cuando las escobillas estaban gastadas.
Los últimos modelos empezaron a venir "herméticos" y sin opción de despiece.

El mecanismo recogecable utiliza un sistema de pistas circulates metalicas con escobillas que se ensucian o pierden fuerza de presión, con lo que no hacen o hacen mal contacto.

Sí hace ruido/zumbido posiblemente sea de escobillas/carbones ( no entiendo por qué aquí se llaman escobillas) o en el peor de los casos de las delgas.

Yo usaba bata blanca en el taller 🙄


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 4, 2022)

Lo más probable es que sean los carbones gastados, y/o el colector también gastado, ver entonces de bajarle la mica entre delgas.
Recodar que estos tipos de motores universales, el bobinado del rotor esta conectado a través de los carbones (escobillas) en serie con los 2 bobinados de cada uno de los  2 campos, Campo-Rotor-Campo.

Según el título, ¿es una aspiradora?, o le avisan a Dora que aspiran.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 4, 2022)

Las 2 cosas e inversamente proporcional a la distancia.  🥴


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Años ha reparé infinidad de aspiradoras fhilips. Los motores de entonces eran el doble de grandes y de menos revoluciones (entre 800 y 950).
> Lo que siempre fallaba era:
> -El motor.
> -El interruptor "de pisotón".
> ...


La Philips la tiraron dado que el interruptor de pisotón esta fallado al no poder apagarse, se lo cambie por uno de una lampara que tenía muy similar y quedo en condiciones,
La polea del cable estaba más o menos, pero bueno, al menos quedo andando en condiciones. Lo que les toca ahora es adquirir la manguera, boquilla y cepillo, dado que fueron ambas tiradas de esa manera.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 4, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Lo que les toca ahora es adquirir la manguera, boquilla y cepillo, dado que


Pues eso valía un dineral, no sé si habrán bajado o habrá repuestos "genéricos".


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pues eso valía un dineral, no sé si habrán bajado o habrá repuestos "genéricos".


Sí, lo se, lo he visto, hay repuestos genéricos, aunque sigue siendo bastante más barato que la aspiradora nueva entera, pero bueno, ellos verán.
Me pidieron de onda una miradita, cumplí, ahora eso les toca resolverlo a ellos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 5, 2022)

Pues al final y tras sacar el motor, oh, sorpresa, uno de los dos contactos del motor no hacia contacto, y con un cable celeste le hice un empalme, en cuanto probé un tanto montada, arranco.
En la tapa de la carcasa tiene un cable blanco que va justo en el conector de la plaqueta, no sé que hará, pero si esta conectado a la misma, no anda, ya esta casi armada, no del todo, para ver si le consigo una nueva llave.



Esas otras tomas serían el área de los carbones, ni me anime a tocar ahí.





Al igual que la philips, el interruptor de pisotón no funciona en condiciones, dado que no apaga, a ver si hay suerte y lo puedo reemplazar también.
Miraré en algún video como se cambian los carbones mejor para no andar a ciegas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 5, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> En la tapa de la carcasa tiene un cable blanco que va justo en el conector de la plaqueta,


¿Cable único o apantallado? 
Puede ser un sistema de seguridad de "carcasa abierta" o un sistema (que odio) de detección de presión o temperatura o qué se yo que llevan algunas y hace que no puedas usarla más de una hora o cuando la bolsa está llena de basura. 
Viendo la sencillez de la placa podría ser lo primero, algún tipo de "pulsador", pero debería no funcionar al desconectarlo. 



hellfire4 dijo:


> Miraré en algún video como se cambian los carbones mejor para no andar a ciegas.


Debe ser destrabando, haciendo un poco de presión hacia fuera en las pestañas de los laterales del tubo cuadrado contenedor de las escobillas/carbones. Así se suelta la chapita de ¿cobre? y detrás salen los carbones.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 5, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Cable único o apantallado?
> Puede ser un sistema de seguridad de "carcasa abierta" o un sistema (que odio) de detección de presión o temperatura o qué se yo que llevan algunas y hace que no puedas usarla más de una hora o cuando la bolsa está llena de basura.
> Viendo la sencillez de la placa podría ser lo primero, algún tipo de "pulsador", pero debería no funcionar al desconectarlo.
> 
> ...



Ese cable blanco que se conecta en la plaqueta y esta en la tapa de la carcasa, si ese cable no esta conectado, no arranca.


Hasta no tener los repuestos de los carbones (quien sabe si acá los pueda conseguir XD) y ver bien como se hace, no metería mano.
A veces revolviendo se ve algún video útil, por ejemplo, recién hasta no hace mucho miraba como se le sacaba el disco rígido a una notebook Toshiba, cosa de saber hacerlo para cambiárselo por un disco sólido, cosa que hice con éxito  y ahorrarme de explorarlo.
El botón llave lo puedo adaptar a uno de llave de lampara similar.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 5, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pues eso valía un dineral, no sé si habrán bajado o habrá repuestos "genéricos".


Se me acabo justo el tiempo de edición, hete aquí que en una pag local uno vende repuestos y con suerte consigas lo de ambas por no tanto, o en todo caso, asista a los interesados, como son gente cercana (y en todo caso tuvieron la suerte que ambas están andado), les comentaré en cuanto tenga novedades.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 5, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> arranco.
> En la tapa de la carcasa tiene un cable blanco que va justo en el conector de la plaqueta, no sé que hará, pero *si esta conectado a la misma, no anda*





hellfire4 dijo:


> Ese cable blanco que se conecta en la plaqueta y esta en la tapa de la carcasa, *si ese cable no esta conectado, no arranca*.


Me va volver loco 🤣🤣
Ahora tiene más sentido, debe ser un contacto para que no funcione con la tapa abierta o sin la bolsa puesta o algo por el estilo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 5, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Me va volver loco 🤣🤣
> Ahora tiene más sentido, debe ser un contacto para que no funcione con la tapa abierta o sin la bolsa puesta o algo por el estilo.


Lo siento, definitivamente, dado que estoy haciendo aca cosas a modo de vampiro (trabajo de noche y la notebook estaba algo durita, ya tuve que instalar dos veces el SO y problemas para pasar los archivos, aunque ya encaminado, esta un tanto descuidada la pobre y me pidieron que instale un disco sólido y la ponga en condiciones), a veces desvarió XD, y mientras se hacia una tarea, aproveche para ver la aspiradora, y descubrí el contacto ese.

Si el cable blanco de la tapa de la carcasa *NO ESTA CONECTADO A LA PLAQUETA, no arranca.
El 1º mensaje de cuando dije que arranco es erróneo,* aunque no quise decir eso 

Esa aspiradora arranca aunque no tenga bolsa, ya que de hecho no la tiene ni tengo para ponerle.

Bueno, ya aclarado, ha sido un buen avance.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 5, 2022)

OYE HELL...

Guarda con lo que estás haciendo, sino va a quedar la compu aspirando el polvo y la aspiradora funcionando con el SSD...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2022)

Ya veo que se rechifla y le pone la aspiradora a la campana de la cocina . . .  y otra vez a editar el título 

😂🤣😅


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 5, 2022)

Bueno, tampoco he llegado a esa distracción XD (ni idiotez), para mezclar las cosas de esa forma, ambos elementos no estaban en el mismo ambiente y bien alejados entre sí .


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya veo que se rechifla y le pone la aspiradora a la campana de la cocina . . .  y otra vez a editar el título
> 
> 😂🤣😅


Menos mal que eso se termino y con buenos resultados, menudo lio fue ese rescate


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 5, 2022)

En offtopic

Hay disparates que a veces son cualquiera, en donde antes estaba en un "debate" sobre amplificadores arrancaron a decir cuestiones de mecánica cuántica a tener en cuenta a la hora de evaluarlos y elegirlos. Uno salto comentado que se dejasen de desvariar, que una cosa nada que ver con la otra. Y yo le comente a modo de mofa que era realmente una pena no poder llevar a cabo la congeniación entre amplificadores y el Mar de Dirac.


----------



## analogico (Jul 6, 2022)

la plaqueta es un dimer, por lo tanto el cable blanco debe ser el potenciómetro


el motor cuando enciende hace un golpe, si la goma de la base esta vencida el motor gira y desconecta los cables

y la llave, trata de abrirla puede ser que solo sea polvo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 6, 2022)

🤦‍♂️ Pensé que la "rueda" del potenciómetro era una rueda de la parte inferior, ni contemplé que pudiera ser un mando (perilla). 😳


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2022)

Tiene que probar el motor solo , así aclara cómo continuar !


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 6, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> la plaqueta es un dimer, por lo tanto el cable blanco debe ser el potenciómetro
> 
> 
> el motor cuando enciende hace un golpe, si la goma de la base esta vencida el motor gira y desconecta los cables
> ...


No, no esta vencida la goma, ni reseca siquiera, encima esta sujeto con mucha firmeza dado el diseño.

Una llave logré abrirla y rearmarla, pero es como si tuviese los resortes vencidos (supongo), queda todo el rato en encendida, puedo ver con esta otra, aunque se ve muy parecida, tal vez incluso ver si hago una con las dos .
Ambas aspiradoras fueron tratadas muy a lo bestia, se nota el descuido de las mismas y los tirones dados al cable de forma que el enrrollador de cable esta algo vencido, y no se puede acomodar del todo.

A diferencia de la otra, esta no tengo los accesorios faltantes para ver que tal aspira, aunque el ruido del motor es buen indicio.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No, no esta vencida la goma, ni reseca siquiera, encima esta sujeto con mucha firmeza dado el diseño.
> 
> Una llave logré abrirla y rearmarla, pero es como si tuviese los resortes vencidos (supongo), queda todo el rato en encendida, puedo ver con esta otra, aunque se ve muy parecida, tal vez incluso ver si hago una con las dos .
> Ambas aspiradoras fueron tratadas muy a lo bestia, se nota el descuido de las mismas y los tirones dados al cable de forma que el enrrollador de cable esta algo vencido, y no se puede acomodar del todo.
> ...


A mi lo único que me interesa, es el estado de los carbones y sus  resortes, los demás va y viene


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 6, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> A mi lo único que me interesa, es el estado de los carbones y sus  resortes, los demás va y viene


Si los carbones están muy desgastados, ¿no arrancaría o es que aspiraría peor?

Lo de los carbones se los mencione a quienes me pasaron ambas justamente, que es algo a tener bien en cuenta, aunque claro, hay que ver como se mueven por el tema de conseguir lo que les falta a ambas.
Básicamente me las pasaron, y yo sin experiencia (y de inicio no me anime) al igual que el ventilador, les di una mirada y logré hacerlas andar y quedarían para aquellos que me las pasaron, yo aspiradora ya tengo y el dato de los carbones y la experiencia de acá me sirven si es que tengo que cambiárselos a la mía.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2022)

Carbones demasiado gastados : no anda.

Gastados mas o menos : anda o no anda , ratea , chispea.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 6, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Carbones demasiado gastados : no anda.
> 
> Gastados mas o menos : anda o no anda , ratea , chispea.


la 1º aspiro 10 puntos (de hecho la probé aspirando el lugar donde vivo, o sea, limpieza y prueba de paso y la supero)
la 2º, arranca, desconozco como aspirara

Por la mención de las llaves, efectivamente, tuvieron arreglo, una tenía una patita rota el botón, se la pegue, intercambie piezas entre ellas, y tras una especie de ejercicio de varias pulsaciones, dado que quedaban trabadas, han quedado ambas, de manera que me ahorre la caminata y el gasto hasta lo del técnico para eso   (y hasta el tiempo de ver si tenía o no repuesto)


----------



## unmonje (Jul 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si los carbones están muy desgastados, ¿no arrancaría o es que aspiraría peor?
> 
> Lo de los carbones se los mencione a quienes me pasaron ambas justamente, que es algo a tener bien en cuenta, aunque claro, hay que ver como se mueven por el tema de conseguir lo que les falta a ambas.
> Básicamente me las pasaron, y yo sin experiencia (y de inicio no me anime) al igual que el ventilador, les di una mirada y logré hacerlas andar y quedarían para aquellos que me las pasaron, yo aspiradora ya tengo y el dato de los carbones y la experiencia de acá me sirven si es que tengo que cambiárselos a la mía.


Los carbones son el talón de Aquiles  de esos motores, no digo que no sirvan, pero para los que los compran pensando que son eternos, no es.
Por ejemplo, los taladros usan el mismo tipo de motor, pero cada 5 años los tenés que abrir y hacerle mantenimiento completo.

Igual, para lo único que me han servido las aspiradoras en este planeta, ha sido para ganar algun dinero y aprender , en mi manera de pensar no sirven.
Aunque tuviera una nueva y regalada no la usaría. Yo  limpio con trapo de piso y lampazo. El piso de madera es lindo, hasta que hay un incendio, después no te gusta mas.

No soporto las alfombras, juntan mugre y propagan incendios, tampoco los techos falsos de yeso, guardan cada cosa!! .
Salvo las sillas o mesa,  no tolero la madera, en los lugares donde se duerme, ni nada que propague llamas, como las alfombras de pared a pared y cosas parecidas.
Tampoco las estufas de gas que *no *sean de TIRO  balanceado. Solo eléctricas con timer. Siempre alguien, que se olvida apagarlas o no saben  usarlas o la protección falla.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 7, 2022)

Yyyy.... el tema que el lugar que vivo es piso flotante plastificado y alfombra mi pieza, sin aspiradora difícil de limpiar.
Son diferentes puntos de vista, yo tampoco las quería, pero una vez que me acostumbre, rara vez agarro la escoba y la palita, el balde, el trapo, el trapeador y los guantes de goma, pues esos firmemente que los sigo usando.

Los calefactores en general se busca que tengan salida, mejor si son TB, que no tengan salida suele ser una porquería, dado que no solo toman el aire del ambiente, sino que largan la combustión en el ambiente, y sobre estufas, en el edificio esta prohibido el uso de las de querosene por las emanaciones justamente y cuestión de seguridad y se lo pasan por el tuje varios inquilinos a eso XD (el olor a querosene del palier los pone en evidencia).

Bueno, he seguido un cacho con la aspiradora más mientras último la notebook, toco arreglar el resorte de la polea del enrolla cable, dado que un extremo estaba suelto, de forma que con mucha paciencia y fuerza tuve que calzarlo, se volvió a descalzar al girarlo onda pasacintas de persiana, de vuelta ese embole y esta vez en el lugar de fijación le puse un buen cacho de Poxipol.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

Ya terminando, la tapa rejilla trasera, curiosamente deformada por el calor (y no el resto de la carcasa justamente)



Encima que no calzaba ya que la sacaron a lo bruto y toco reconstruirle los calces con poxipol




A menos sigue conteniendo bien el filtro trasero en condiciones y a la persona que la recibió le explique lo sucedido

Aprovechada la experiencia y aprendizaje de la Atma, opte por dejar más en condiciones la Philips, reinstalándole el pulsador arreglado y arregle el enrrollacables también), solo les queda a cada quien adquirir los accesorios faltantes y a la que tiene la Atma, que me avise como anda, por si hace falta un cambio de carbones.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 21, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Los carbones tienen que ser algo parecido a esto 👇 . Si los piensa restaurar DEBE cambiarlos. para que el asunto dure.


Habría que ver en cuanto la persona que encontró tanto la Philip (que bien que aspiro, como antes dije) como la Atma, y tenga la Atma con los periféricos que le faltan y la empiece a usar a ver que onda. No le queda otra que encargarlos por ML.

Para mi fortuna, al ir a una ferretería alejada para adquirir elementos para recuperar el extractor de cocina, hizo que descubriese un mejor negocio de refrigeración en donde no hace mucho donde conseguí el timer original de la heladera, y al ir a adquirirlo, justo vi los motores de aspiradora en un estante, preguntado, pues venden también los carbones, de manera que si la de acá y/o alguna de las otras dos requiere cambio, ya se en que negocio remoto de la ciudad los puedo conseguirlos.




unmonje dijo:


> No soporto las alfombras, juntan mugre y propagan incendios, tampoco los techos falsos de yeso, guardan cada cosa!! .



En offtopic

Los techos planos hacen que las casas se vuelvan terriblemente calurosas en verano, y un tanto se están dejando de usar para lograr una mejor inercia térmica.
Se estila techos a dos o un agua, en la parte de la chapa por dentro se hace una aislación con espuma de poliuretano aplicada con equipos (si usas aerosoles te fundís), luego se crea una especie de cámara de aire, le sigue una nueva aislación térmica, lana de vidrio con papel aluminico apoyada en una placa de durlock, la cual hace de cielorraso. Calculo que te refieres a eso con techo falso.
El dibujo es inexacto, pero es para que se hagan una mejor idea.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 23, 2022)

Bueno, recibido hoy los elementos faltantes, que fue un gasto de 7800 pesos contando el gasto de envío (manguera, palo y cepillo principal y diversos cepillos), algo ordinarios, pero servirán, y la prueba de fuego, al igual que hice con la Philips amarilla, pues fue limpiar el lugar entero, sin fallas en el motor, si fallo la polea del enrollador de cable, que se le volvió a jorobar la cinta metálica similar a los que usan los pasacintas de persiana y juguetes a cuerda y hasta se enredo toda al salirse XD, tuve que tener mucha paciencia y hacer mucha fuerza con las manos para reorganizarla y hacer una unión más fuerte en el extremo que se soltó.



Remediado ese percance y encima que el enrollador se trababa por dentro, que también fue remediado, anda bárbaro, le arregle incluso las ruedas que estaban tan trabadas como algún que otro chango de supermercado y listo, cosa que la persona que la use le resulte cómoda.

Por el costo de lo que faltaba, ha sido un ahorro, y esa aspiradora es particularmente cara, tiene más potencia que la Philips y el curioso potenciometro para darle más o menos fuerza de aspirada.

Particularmente sus colores naranja con gris lo considero un abigarramiento, pero bueno, fue encontrada en la basura, no elegida de un negocio y a fin de cuentas, es un detalle .


----------



## fabioosorio (Dic 24, 2022)

Un lujo!!!


----------

